# Daniel/Joseph in Babylon/Eypt



## satz (Feb 23, 2005)

Just a question that came to me...

Daniel / Joseph both served in pagan governments and did not sin. From what i understand about the text they did not have much choice in the matter, their masters simply given them their positions.

Now would the fact that they did not sin change at all if they had volunteered for their positions? If Nebuchadnezzar/Pharoah had put up advertisements saying 'HELP WANTED IN RUNNING PAGAN EMPIRE' and Daniel/Joseph had volunteered. Would the issue of them sinning change at all?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 23, 2005)

No. Unless by your inclusion of the word "pagan" in your job ad you are implying a need to paticipate in pagan acts of worship... But then again, Daniel & his three buddies WERE required to do pagan worship... and they were all given the death penalty for their noncompliance, though God rescued them from that doom. To desire to serve in government is not sin in and of itself.

[Edited on 2-23-2005 by SolaScriptura]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 23, 2005)

Sin is the line that we can't cross in terms of government or civil service. Daniel and Joseph are wonderful examples of salt and light in ungodly administrations. But when put to the test, Daniel refused to compromise. And Joseph showed the greatest integrity in all of his trying circumstances. 

When we are able, willing and called to serve our countries, it does not matter whether the government in question is perfectly just or not; it matters, though, whether we are able to perform our duty before God in that capacity without sinning.


----------

